# URGENT! Baby Turkeys Can't Breathe



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

We got three baby turkeys a couple days ago. It has been boiling hot so we didn't put a light on them (it was so hot in there it felt like there was a light on us.) It got cold overnight. I went to the coop to find them all shivering except one looked dead. I picked it up and it slightly moved so I rushed it inside. It was very cold to the touch so I held him close to a fire and tried to get some warm water in him. The water went straight through the poor little thing. He randomly starts gasping for air and rarely opens his eyes. So I sat him in a box with a heating pad and towels around him and sat him next to the fire. I checked the other two and they are starting to look the same but are standing. (Their breathing seems labored and their eyes are almost always closed.) What should I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you bring them inside where the temperature can be more regulated? Did you offer electrolytes? There is a chicken electrolyte that works well.

This is the one I use: https://www.amazon.com/Milk-Product...ocphy=9014860&hvtargid=pla-400679817254&psc=1


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Can you bring them inside where the temperature can be more regulated? Did you offer electrolytes? There is a chicken electrolyte that works well.


I did bring them inside. I have them in a bedded box with a heating pad and they seem to be doing a bit better. The one who looked dead is still really weak. I don't have electrolytes but I have made some for goats that have done the trick, will that work? It's boiling water with corn syrup, baking soda, and salt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wouldn't hurt to try it at this point.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Can you bring them inside where the temperature can be more regulated? Did you offer electrolytes? There is a chicken electrolyte that works well.
> 
> This is the one I use: https://www.amazon.com/Milk-Product...ocphy=9014860&hvtargid=pla-400679817254&psc=1


Ive used this too works well.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Alpine Crazy said:


> We got three baby turkeys a couple days ago. It has been boiling hot so we didn't put a light on them (it was so hot in there it felt like there was a light on us.) It got cold overnight. I went to the coop to find them all shivering except one looked dead. I picked it up and it slightly moved so I rushed it inside. It was very cold to the touch so I held him close to a fire and tried to get some warm water in him. The water went straight through the poor little thing. He randomly starts gasping for air and rarely opens his eyes. So I sat him in a box with a heating pad and towels around him and sat him next to the fire. I checked the other two and they are starting to look the same but are standing. (Their breathing seems labored and their eyes are almost always closed.) What should I do?


Turkey poults are super fragile for a good little bit. They must be in a temp controlled enviornment all of the time. Always. They went from probably too hot to way to cold.... so you will most likely lose them all sorry. All you can do at this point is make sure they are kept at the right temps and dropper water or gatorade or electrolytes in them. You can try to make a moist mash of their food but they may not eat right now.


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> Turkey poults are super fragile for a good little bit. They must be in a temp controlled enviornment all of the time. Always. They went from probably too hot to way to cold.... so you will most likely lose them all sorry. All you can do at this point is make sure they are kept at the right temps and dropper water or gatorade or electrolytes in them. You can try to make a moist mash of their food but they may not eat right now.


I only lost one and the other two are healthy. But thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Alpine Crazy said:


> I only lost one and the other two are healthy. But thanks for the advice!


Are they getting a good game bird starter? That is very important for turkeys. Regular chicken chick starter does not have enough niacin a d thiamine for them. You want at least a 26% protein level and 28% is better for a few months.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

@Alpine Crazy How are they doing?


----------



## Alpine Crazy (Jul 14, 2019)

Spades said:


> @Alpine Crazy How are they doing?


They are doing great! One got to the point where we thought it wouldn't make it, but I gave it some "homemade" electrolytes and goats milk every day for a week or two and now they seem to be growing and healthy! Thanks for checking in!

In case anybody wants to know the electrolyte recipe it's:
Boil 1 quart of water
Add 2 tablespoons of corn syrup
1/2 teaspoon salt
And 1/4 teaspoon baking soda

It's technically for goats. I fed it to my kid when he got scours and he's better now but it seemed to work for the turkeys as well!


----------



## Buck Naked Dwarfs (Aug 9, 2019)

Alpine Crazy said:


> They are doing great! One got to the point where we thought it wouldn't make it, but I gave it some "homemade" electrolytes and goats milk every day for a week or two and now they seem to be growing and healthy! Thanks for checking in!
> 
> In case anybody wants to know the electrolyte recipe it's:
> Boil 1 quart of water
> ...


For future reference try using Poly Vi Sol (infant vitamin drops) for struggling poults. I've had those drops work miracles! Theres been many times I forsure thought I was going to lose a bird but then turn around and make a full recovery and regain strength after treatment.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Buck Naked Dwarfs said:


> For future reference try using Poly Vi Sol (infant vitamin drops) for struggling poults. I've had those drops work miracles! Theres been many times I forsure thought I was going to lose a bird but then turn around and make a full recovery and regain strength after treatment.


But the NO iron one.


----------

